# Vermont, New Hampshire & Maine



## crustythadd23 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well finally got my ass up toward the New England area this year for summer and I gotta say, Wow! its so beautiful all through those states and so damn friendly. I had an amazing time up there hitching with my girlfriend and friends we didn't want to even leave. Visited Bennington, Wilmington Brattleboro, Portsmouth and Machias, I couldn't believe it. Brattleboro friendly community, helpful drop in center. Portsmouth, even though a tourist trap but outside of downtown, hella money to be made every where. So many restaurants too that were very delicious. Also got to see Arlo Guthrie, even though I was only able to catch last 2 of his songs. And finally Machias, was planning on going up there for blueberry picking cuz got there a little too late couldnt get on a crew but that is alright cuz it was a weekend when we found out about the Black Fly Ball & the Collective house they have up there and hot damn that was a fuckin blast!. The Black Fly Ball was totally bitchen, great bands played there & the marching band was so perfect. Everyone there was very sweet and town was so beautiful, I didnt even want to leave this place. But in the long run NE you are amazing and I will be seeing you soon again!


----------



## JackieBlue (Oct 21, 2011)

the Black Fly Ball kicks ass! as does most of New England in the summer. in the winter though............*shudder* most of the money leaves in the winter too. it's rough here then. people have to make the best of the four or five months that could possibly (never count on the weather here) have good weather. i am headed out of here again real soon. future returns home for myself will be limited to those (possible good weather ) months. my advice to all is to do the same unless you ski, snowmobile, and/or can afford to be housed or hoteyed up somewhere. people die on the streets daily here in the winter. wompwompwomp. debbie downer. sorry. i love my home state and all of it's sisters, but gotta be honest!


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm totally in LOVE with Vermont. It's definatly one of my favorite states. Most of the people there are just so chill and I definatly agree with Bratt's drop in! It's pretty easy to catch out of too.


----------



## Earth (Oct 22, 2011)

I left Brooklyn NY in 1987 for Stratford CT and eventually settled in the lower east side of Derby by 1991, and twenty years later still have no regrets.
Anything - anything I want out of life - I have right here.
And best of all, I can share it with my dog, 4 cats and my outdoor pals who come to visit...
New England Rules !!


----------



## crustythadd23 (Oct 22, 2011)

yupp it would be amazing to live out there sometime in my life while im still around.


----------



## Asar (Oct 24, 2011)

Moving up to Burlington, VT in 2 weeks. If anyone is up there get at me if you need a place to stay. Through the winter.


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 24, 2011)

i live like a hour and half outside of burlington. in a town called poultney if anyone in vt that wants to chill hit me up. also asar we should meet up when move out here


----------



## earthowl (Nov 7, 2011)

that weird marching band scene over here is so cool!! i saw a few cool marching bands that were from new jersey i think in detroit. so fun! everyone gets so into it!!


----------

